# Family Consult



## aldredsl (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a family member (wife) who came in to discuss the care of her husband who is on hospice and declining, both are patients of the practice.  We did not see the husband but only talked to the wife about care and other issues.  How do I bill this?  I beleive it needs to bill under the husband and he is on medicare.


----------



## annielou (Feb 1, 2008)

I have tried billing it both ways - to the husband's medicare with the V61.49 code and also to the wife's Medicare when the husband's claim was denied by out carrier.  the second claim was also denied.  We have established a
policy that if the spouse, or other family members want to consult about a patient, we charge them cash with no insurance filing, at whatever level the
doctor determines.  We have never had a family member balk at doing this.


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 1, 2008)

aldredsl said:


> I have a family member (wife) who came in to discuss the care of her husband who is on hospice and declining, both are patients of the practice.  We did not see the husband but only talked to the wife about care and other issues.  How do I bill this?  I beleive it needs to bill under the husband and he is on medicare.



WE bill the family member directly, no insurance involved. We also make them aware at the time the appointment is scheduled, we haven't run into any problems, and we of course have it documented and put in the patients chart.

In most of these cases the family is happy that the doctor has taken the time to see/consult with them and pay right after the visit.


Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------

